# Using Rane ME 60 Eq



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi All,
Couple of questions regarding the Room EQ software.

1. Is it suitable for PA Sound systems?
2. The help files only talk about using it with BFD and Mclaren EQ's. I've got a rane me 60. I'm assuming you just take the measurements as normal and view the peaks and then just manually adjust the EQ based on the peaks and then re-measure?

Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I think REW would work fine for you. You don't have control over Q with the ME60, but REW will still identify the overall response that you will be able to modify with your octave sliders and then retest until you get the response you're looking for.

Hopefully you have an ECM8000 since your testing will likely be done full range...

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Ki!

Yes, REW will work for PA systems, but it might be a bit cumbersome. For one thing, as brucek suggests, you’ll need a good full-range mic, not the Radio Shack SPL meter most of us use here (since we’re primarily interested in EQing our subwoofers. Check our sticky threads on this Forum for details on the inexpensive Behringer ECM8000 and getting it calibrated for better accuracy.

The “cumbersome” thing I mentioned was the fact that REW is not real-time. It uses a sine wave (I think that’s what it is) sweep from the low to high frequencies, and after a second or two displays response on-screen. After adjusting your EQ you’d have to make another sweep, and so on each time you adjusted a filter. For PA use you might want to find a program that gives real-time readings – I think maybe True RTA and/or ETF will do that, although I’ve never used them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

